

Ask HN: Transition to working at a VC firm - worth it? - throwaway120

I'm a product manager quite involved with the Bay Area startup community, and have been recently approached by a recruiter from a VC firm regarding an opening for a senior associate.<p>Has anyone from the Hacker News community made a transition to a VC firm?  I'd be really interested in getting feedback on what it's really like being an associate, if you miss working directly on a product, etc.
======
hga
In addition to the above, I'd think about the situation of the VC industry and
the firm in question (particularly where they are in their investment
cycle(s)). For a variety of reasons, including the post-SarBox near No Exit
issue, a lot of people are expecting a severe contraction in the industry.

